# Can you use Le Creuset cookware on a wood stove?



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

My MIL bought me a huge set of Le Creuset cookware for my 40th birthday (great - more cooking! :cow. She said I could return it as long as I got something for myself. I think I'll love it.....but can I use it like I do the cast iron? On the regular stove/oven AND on the wood cookstove? What about in a solar oven or open fire?

It sure is heavy!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Use it like you do regular cast iron. I have Le Creuset and I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it! What a great gift (expensive too). Mine is red so I don't use it over fires or what not because I want it to stay pretty. But I have a good bit of Lodge Cast iron.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Forgot to ask - does it chip easily? I cook a lot and am pretty rough on stuff....


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Can I trade you mother in laws? Or better yet, you take my MIL for the set of Le Creuset!!!

You are very, very lucky. Le Creuset is AMAZING! I wouldn't hesitate to use it on your wood stove -- or anywhere! An entire SET? Yes, I really, really want you to ship your MIL to me  (but don't forget to ship the cookware, too  )


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Can I trade you mother in laws? Or better yet, you take my MIL for the set of Le Creuset!!!
> 
> You are very, very lucky. Le Creuset is AMAZING! I wouldn't hesitate to use it on your wood stove -- or anywhere! An entire SET? Yes, I really, really want you to ship your MIL to me  (but don't forget to ship the cookware, too  )


Not a chance!! She's a sweetheart. She's an old time farm wife (think Ma Kettle in blue jeans) who knows how hard it still is being an old time farm wife! She is always going out of her way to make my life a little easier or brighter. 

Dh has a tendency to say things like, "Mama used the wringer washer for 40 years without complaining, I don't know why we need to spend the money for a fancy one" and she does not hesitate to set him straight, LOL. I got a nice front loader for Christmas 2 years ago


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

Darned tooting you can use it on a wood stove - works better there than on an electric one! I use it all the time on my woodstove - it's the best thing ever invented for cooking on it!! I have a reasonably good selection of it - a grill, omelet pan, several frying pans, 3 roasters and various sauce pans.

I haven't managed to chip mine at all yet and my oldest pieces are about 10 years old now. The only problem I have had is my husband. He likes to scrub stuff with sharp objects and Le Creuset won't take that. It is also far better quality than a lot of the "knock offs" that are on the market now, although those brands are definitely better than nothing. 

If you want to keep it looking nice on the outside, don't be afraid to use some spray on oven cleaner (inside or out). I use oven cleaner on both Le Creuset and my stainless occasionally to sparkle it up.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I LOVE this cookware....I buy it at garage sales even if it has a few dings in it...as long as it is not cracked . I bake alot in mine.


----------



## nikko (Feb 7, 2007)

no enameled cookware should be used over an open fire. it will ruin it. woodstove is ok, but not a campfire.....dont ask me how i know........


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Ladies! I am lucky enough to live near THE le crueset outlet. I have a massive collection.
I have two large pots which are proof that it takes a licking. My DH, the biggest, lead boy scout, used it on the turkey fryer and in an open fire. 

I will hasten to point out that Le Crueset has a LIFETIME warranty against cracks and any enamel damage. I've owned it and used it hard for 25 years. Three dutch ovens have been replaced because of damage. I have one that needs to go back now. I take them to the outlet and they mail me a brand new one, identical to it. If you need to replace something that is discontinued, you get to approve trading it for the next biggest best thing. Unfortunately, you can't switch colors... so a damaged 'flame' pot, will be replaced with another 'flame' pot, even if you have switched 'colors' (as sometimes happens with your tastes over 25 years.) Certainly doesn't affect the performance or my complete happiness with the warranty.

That MIL is a true, true gem!


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

I use mine on the woodstove all the time-nice pan but very heavy!

Paula


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

What a NICE gift! I've only got 2 peices (from the SC outlet) but want more. And the pieces are crazy heavy!


----------

